# RaceFace Carbon Lenker



## pefro (22. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich hab hier einen 2006er RaceFace Next *XC* Carbon Rizer liegen. Anscheinend hat sich zu den 2005er Modellen ja ein bisschen was geändert. So ist im Bereich der Vorbau Klemmung kein Titan Gewebe mehr sichtbar - gut das könnte ich verschmerzen. 

Aber im Gegensatz zu den Produktfotos ist an meinem überhaupt keine Carbon Struktur erkennbar - er sieht im Endeffekt wie poliertes Metall aus - ohne das man die typische Faserstruktur auch nur im Ansatz erkennt.

Mir persönlich gefällt das gar nicht. Weiß jemand von Euch ob das bei den 2006er *SL* Modellen oder bei dem RaceFace Next Carbon Lenkern aus 2005 (da gabs die Unterscheidung in SL und XC noch nicht, oder?) auch so ist?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTsports (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo ,

Du hast bereits den 2007er Next Lenker bekommen , bis vor ca. 2Mon. war die Next Lenker noch mit der Sichtbaren Carbonoptik !

Die Next SL Lenker sind noch immer in der bekannten Carbonoptik und werden auch 2007 so weiter laufen .


Love the ride !
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (22. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ah danke für die Antwort - eigentlich ja ein Grund zur Freude  Kennst Du vielleicht auch den Grund für die Änderung? Ich hab mir den Lenker heute nochmal in der Sonne genau angesehen. 

Unter dem Lack befindet sich sowas wie 2 Nähte - die jeweils über die gesamte Lenkerbreite in rel. krummen Linien verlaufen - ich finde das ganze ziemlich unschön und frag mich wie RaceFace drauf kommt sowas bei nem 120 Euro Lenker zu machen?!

Gruß
Peter


----------

